# Custom Mouthguard Query



## Morgs (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering if any one on here knows where I could get a good quality custom mouthguard.

I like the style of Dan Hardy's Mouthguard but have been searching online and cant find anywhere that sells similar.

Any response would be appreciated.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Think there is a place in Christchurch that does them. Can't think of the website but sure it was something like customgumshield.co.uk.

Will double check and let you know.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Check out opro.

Had mine done there and fits awesome. I didnt get a custom design but man, I can breath so much better with it in my mouth and I dont have to worry about it falling out or anything.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

It was gumshields.com - pretty close lol. They use Dan Hardy in the advert so guess that's the one you're looking for.

Your dentist should be able to help out too - I know mine said he could do a custom one for about Â£50 but it would be a plain one...


----------



## Morgs (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok thanks for your replys lads ill take a look now.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

I got a plain one from orpo for 35 quid all in, its definitely a top purchase.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

Million Dollar Baby said:


> It was gumshields.com - pretty close lol. They use Dan Hardy in the advert so guess that's the one you're looking for.
> 
> Your dentist should be able to help out too - I know mine said he could do a custom one for about Â£50 but it would be a plain one...


damn my dentist charged me Â£150 ...damn! he saw me coming


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

benny said:


> damn my dentist charged me Â£150 ...damn! he saw me coming


ouch, mine cost 70 quid i think, but i did lose if after only using once


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol maybe the Â£50 wasn't such a great deal...we'll just say I've seen some of his work eep!

I want an opro one - having said that, I do like the fang design like Hardy's...


----------



## teen wolf (Apr 6, 2010)

got one from my dentist Â£40 black with fangs, have got to tug it to get it out great buy


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

ive got an Opro custom on order at the min, should see it next week


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

got em today, fit like a dream, the difference between it and the Opro gold boil and bite one i had is like night and day


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

BRUN said:


> got em today, fit like a dream, the difference between it and the Opro gold boil and bite one i had is like night and day


Good man.

Its awesome, while training, you dont really notice it at all and you breath so much easier when youre almost gassing out when on pads or sparring.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I got one like Hardys off an Ebay seller good too! Grrr!



Morgs said:


> Hey I was just wondering if any one on here knows where I could get a good quality custom mouthguard.
> 
> I like the style of Dan Hardy's Mouthguard but have been searching online and cant find anywhere that sells similar.
> 
> Any response would be appreciated.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Not the best for breathin. lol but its defo good for my collection.

Gumsheilds.com is the best for custom mouth peices.


----------

